# What to do when your sick



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Wasn't sure where to post this so I figured here would work. My hubby has been sick for a few days so I kept him away from Sonic because I didn't want to chance it. But now I got the sore throat and blah blah blah. But if I stay away from him how will that affect our bonding? Would he be safe wrapped in a blanket? I always have night time snuggles with my boy and now I'm sad because I don't want to risk it. :sad:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 7, 2013)

I hope an answer to this comes soon! I usually get a winter cold every year, so I want to make sure Soda Pop is protected. 
Of course it's best to wash our hands lots before handling them or their things, which we do even when we're healthy, but what about with a cold or flu? OH no!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Um...if you are worried about germ spreading perhaps you could use a mask? Washing your hands is a #1 must when you are sick, so wash you hands before and after when you interact with your hedgehog and its things, it protects you and your hedgie at the same time. I put on a mask and wash my hands (with soap!)when ever I'm around my hedgie when I am sick.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

It also depends on what you're sick with. Some things like strep throat or pneumonia can be transferred to different species, but I'm not sure what hedgehogs are susceptible to specifically.

I guess that didn't really answer your question...but like Mel said, you can't go wrong with washing your hands often and even wearing a mask.


----------

